

DRACO antiviral, Update - TheRealStarone

First, DRACO has been nominated for the 2013 Katerva Award in the Human Development category and is eligible for the People Choice Award.  Please spread the word and vote for DRACO between 3&#x2F;7 and 3&#x2F;28.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;katerva.net&#x2F;home&#x2F;accelerate&#x2F;human-development&#x2F;human-development-2013&#x2F;<p>Second, The DRACO Fund is in the process of incorporation.  It will channel crowd sourced funding to Dr. Rider who is now at Draper labs.  All funds will be used to optimize and test DRACO against HIV.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;TheDRACOFund?skip_nax_wizard=true<p>Third, The DRACO Fund is looking for a web developer or two to build our website.  We don&#x27;t have any money to offer, but you will be working for a great cause.  Full Software Requirements Specification with mockups will be available.<p>Thank you,
Scott
www.synapticsynthase.com
======
TheRealStarone
please spread the word!

